# Does field / 3d shooting effect your 20 yard game ?



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

After about 2 months of Indoor shooting I'm dreaming of being in the woods shooting Field/3D, Indoor rounds don't do a lot for me apart from checking how good my Form and Focus are during the long cold winters here. Even if it's -30C I still go out into the woods once a week for some Field rounds during the winter months.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Field and some outdoor fita are the only rounds for me--wind, rain, and uneven terrain make for a better overall archer. I tolerate indoor spots just to pass the time during the cold, winter months. 

I much prefer shooting a game where the emphasis is on how many dots you can hit as opposed to how many you cannot miss.....


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

You can also do something like a 900 or international round, or build up to the 70/50 (easy if you have a compound), and punch paper outside. That's how I started outside and only now am I gravitating towards 3d and such as an option.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Shooting outdoors does not affect my indoor shooting. However, shooting indoors has always improved my outdoor shooting. Everything you do indoors has to be perfect to always hit the X. Outdoors, you just want to hit the spot and will accept a 19 on the field round.

When I was shooting my best scores, I was shooting leagues and tournaments indoors during the winter and going outdoors in the spring. I found that after shooting outdoors for a few months, my scores would start to drop and I would go indoors and find it difficult to hit the X again.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I think outdoor at 30-40 can help inside form and skill, but I agree that if your goal is to be the greatest indoor shooter ever, stay at 20 inside most of the time, where the practice accumulates and accumulates. I agree with what he's saying, in the sense that if you want to be a highly successful one trick pony going back and forth between in and out requires adjustment. But if you want to be good at everything and are willing to get better slower at each discipline, but overall better, you can go back and forth.

I personally need a change of pace and like new challenges.

I think outdoor at 70 is its own animal. That will chew you up and spit you out if you have any form or equipment issues or low DW.

I would suggest emphasizing the style of an upcoming tournament. When I practice before NFAA or FITA I use their target, indoors, at the appropriate distance. If I'm shooting outside I need outside practice at roughly the competition distance. You wanna get your sight marks set and be in the groove to shoot what's about to happen.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Indoors is about making the same shot every time- outdoors is about reading conditions and making the needed adjustments. I'd say field helps... But not 3d


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Outdoors forces you to adapt to conditions. It makes you try things that you don't have to do indoors. It opens other neuropath ways in your brain. And it is much more fun than standing on the same line day in, day out shooting the same distance day in, day out. But shooting outdoors is not for everyone...only the bold would attempt to embrace the uncertainty that is shooting outdoors. :wink:


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

I think that shooting indoor and field and fita rounds helps all the other disciplines. Indoors you practice perfect form under ideal distances outdoors helps you focus because of less than Ideal conditions and the longer distances point out things than need refined. As for 3D I have tried it and I hate it all it does is give me TP.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Shooting F&H all summer with the longer distances makes the indoor 20 yard X ring easy to hit at first.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

I was wondering this the other day so I dusted off my indoor bow after about 3 months just. I felt i didn't hold as steady but still managed a 300 w/50x's but I did have a different stabilizer setup that I hadn't tweaked on that day. I'm going to try to shoot at least 1 indoor round a week from here on out because I think it gives me a better Idea of any form flaws I might develop than 3D does.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

montigre said:


> field and some outdoor fita are the only rounds for me--wind, rain, and uneven terrain make for a better overall archer. I tolerate indoor spots just to pass the time during the cold, winter months.
> 
> I much prefer shooting a game where the emphasis is on how many dots you can hit as opposed to how many you cannot miss.....


amen!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

CarlV said:


> Shooting F&H all summer with the longer distances makes the indoor 20 yard X ring easy to hit at first.


Yes, then the mind sneaks into the game after shooting indoors for a while and things become very interesting from that point out....


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

What I was getting at, and sometimes I bury my points in abstraction, is that when I shift back and forth I find the grouping at each swells back out and then tightens up the more time I spend at that style. If I do nothing but indoor and practice regularly, it progressively tightens. If I go outside, both outside and indoor tighten some, but then while I'm doing one I'm losing a little at the other. When I switch back, it tightens again.

It's kind of an expert at one thing versus jack of all trades master of none question to me. The more you work at indoor the tighter it may get. But I can't be inside all the time, I like the change of pace. So what I've found is maybe lean your prep towards some event coming up. If you're shooting 900, more outside. If you're shooting an indoor 300.....etc.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

dua lam pa said:


> Shooting a hook outside can suck
> wind can bust your aim ,
> sight picture changes with every distance
> facial anchors
> ...


At the risk of answering.... One, you are unknowing of Vegas Winners or a wide range of spot shooters that shoot more than Indoor events? Jeff Hopkins, once the man to beat on the 3D range beat Dave Cousin at Vegas. Chance B. super indoor shooter holding his own shooting 3D. Terry Ragsdale was indeed a Indoor Super Star, but his talents had him win beyond Indoor events. Dave Cousin has won Vegas, but he also has shot perfect rounds in Field....And I can rattle on forever. 

Shooting a hook...a hinge release? And the wind effecting? Yes, it can, but you are to maintain control over yourself and I can't remember a time limit or a set number of let downs. You control, shot can be made.

Sight picture really doesn't change. Fear of distance maybe. No matter what, you shoot 80 yards just like you'd shoot 20 feet. Like there is no such thing as a "chip shot."

Facial anchors. No change. Field may present a need to move the peep to contend of wide range of distances, 20 feet out to 80 yards.

Me; Two straight years and part of a third year; Decently successful shooting Field, Outdoor, Indoor and 3D and I can't remember changing one thing. Of the second state field championship I used my 3D bow and the only thing I did was slow it down. NFAA still had 280 fps back then and my UltraTec cranked 295 fps in cruising mode. I shortened draw length and used a heavier arrow to down to 282 fps. I finished 2nd in championship flight, 2 points down, if I remember correctly.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

montigre said:


> Field and some outdoor fita are the only rounds for me--wind, rain, and uneven terrain make for a better overall archer. I tolerate indoor spots just to pass the time during the cold, winter months......


I absolutely agree with this


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Indoors 20 over winter only (hey, me in Canada, around the Great Lakes can get pretty messy)...
Practicing FITA long ranges 70 and 90 meters helps the focus, 
when the wind start gusting like today I move deep in the bush, we have several lanes with 55 yard, 60 and 65 and the 80 walkup decently hidden in a dense forest here I practice "hit or miss", 
also if I want lot of sunlight I move to the 35 fence and practice there the "hit or miss" with that smaller dot in the middle...
:set1_thinking: ... :no: I am not missing the 20 indoor


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

The only way outdoor screws up your indoor game is if you start command firing outdoors and do it even when you don't need to. I caught myself doing it a few times in Redding. It really takes a lot of focus to stop doing it once you start and it shows more indoors. You can miss the center by 3 inches on 3Ds and still get a ten on a lot of targets. A 3 inch miss indoors is huge.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just started shooting some field rounds, I branched out into some 3d...I still prefer indoors, but I don't beat the crap out of myself nearly as badly shooting outdoors. Does field and 3d screw with your form, to a point it definitely does, having to bubble off in wind, uneven ground and footing etc...also I punched a few shots off and dumped them outside once I was pissed off just to get the round over with. One thing I hate is having a bunch of people that seem to be in a hurry or a group of shooters coming up behind, I'm not out there to win a race I'm out there to make the best shots I can and when I feel rushed I get pissed and make bad shots and get more pissed.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> One thing I hate is having a bunch of people that seem to be in a hurry or a group of shooters coming up behind, I'm not out there to win a race I'm out there to make the best shots I can and when I feel rushed I get pissed and make bad shots and get more pissed.


Do you get that upset when you have to shoot an indoor round with a 2 min clock? You have tons more time shooting a field round than most indoor games, so I suspect something else may be getting your goat outdoors.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

montigre said:


> Do you get that upset when you have to shoot an indoor round with a 2 min clock? You have tons more time shooting a field round than most indoor games, so I suspect something else may be getting your goat outdoors.



^^^^^^ same boat ^^^^

"One thing I hate is having a bunch of people that seem to be in a hurry or a group of shooters coming up behind, I'm not out there to win a race I'm out there to make the best shots I can and when I feel rushed I get pissed and make bad shots and get more pissed. "

Funny I love it , Its like show and tell - 
I also love shoot downs


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

montigre said:


> Do you get that upset when you have to shoot an indoor round with a 2 min clock? You have tons more time shooting a field round than most indoor games, so I suspect something else may be getting your goat outdoors.


Nah see indoors I don't have to move to another target and don't have a line of people standing behind me...I know how long I have if there is a clock and I prefer to take my time...plus since I'm new to field it takes me longer to figure some things out and I'm always the last to shoot and I just feel rushed. Back OT.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> field it takes me longer to figure some things out and I'm always the last to shoot and I just feel rushed. Back OT.


Easy to type, but sometimes hard to execute......

Take your time and get the shot right. It's your game. Other's can back up behind you. If it becomes a real vs. imagined issue, let the other group shoot through. This from one of the slowest shooters I shoot with (ME! )


----------

